# Alaska



## TennTravelers (Oct 20, 2004)

Hey 
I was just wondering if anyone was planning and or going to Alaska any time soon. My wife and I are leaving June 15. The gas is a bad







thing but we have saved for this trip along time and we are still going. It might be nice to see few outbackers along the way.
Jeff


----------



## RCColby (Oct 12, 2004)

Jeff,
Not going this year but hope to in two - three years after I finally retire. Been dreaming of it for a long time. Please keep the list updated on your progress. Or email me your trip reports i'd love to see them.
Have a safe, fun filled trip.
Bob ([email protected])


----------



## Roloaddict (Oct 29, 2004)

My DH loves Alaska and I would like to plan a trip in the future. Keep us posted on your travels.
H.


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

We will probably not haul the Outback to Alaska until we retire (then we will be hauling something like a Keystone Everest). My wife does want to take an Alaskan cruise, however.

Randy


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Was up to Alaska a couple of years ago (alas, no camper) and would love to go again with mama after the kids are away to college (only a few years to go). I've been doing some light research on the higway and last month's Trailer Life magazine had a feature on it. Might want to pick it up if you haven't seen it. Not real comprehensive but it was OK.

There ought to be some additional RV sources for the highway. HAve you tried the Alaska tourism folks? RVing to Alaska is a huge business and I'm sure they have information. When we were planning our trip we were on the phone with them once or twice a week to help plan our trip. They were very helpful.

Also, might look at the MILEPOST if you haven't already.

BBB


----------



## TennTravelers (Oct 20, 2004)

Hello again
Thanks for the response my wife and are not retired yet thats along way off, and no kids. We work for ourself's as artist. Believe it or not. So we decided to take 7 weeks of to go. It will hurt our income







but you never no what the future holds.
We have done alot of reading already. I think we have slept with a milepost for 3 years HA HA. Were are not rich and gas is not getting cheaper so I guess its now or never. I thing we should go while we can and are healthy. We will sure let everyone know how it goes. I believe the outback will be fine. We just can't wait to go. I'm not worried about all the miles towing, we tow our cargo trailer about 30,000 miles a year with work so we are used to that. This is a trip we have been waiting on for along time. I'll have to work out a way to do trip reports??
Thanks Jeff


----------



## erakfbsjs (Apr 25, 2005)

I live in Fairbanks and have extensivly traveled around the State and there truely is no place like it on earth!! And I can say that having been all over in the military. Do have a couple of pointers here though about what to do. Almost every where you go in the state has "winter prices"from September to around May 15 and tourist prices and you will pay out the nose during the summer. If you are going to come up a must have is "the Alaskan milepost" A book the tourism dept puts out every year and it is a must have. It has mileage from town to town RV site prices and directions and lists of local attractions in all the towns. Definatly book well ahead of time as it will be booked rather quickly. And check out ssome of the little towns such as Valdez and Seward or Homer for great Halibut fishing "the best ocean fishing there is" Denali is an absolute must but you have to take at least the 8 hour bus ride through the park.







I am originally from New England and will never live there after living here. The people up here are a breed different than most and we love it when others appreciate what our state has to offer. Hope this has helped you out a littleand hope to see some more Outbacks up here!!!


----------



## paigeseanandrachel (May 30, 2005)

We're moving to Anchorage in June. We're leaving around the 8th to go from Raleigh to Columbus, MS, to visit relatives for a few days. We plan to leave Columbus, MS, on the 13th of June. Going to Rapid City Area first, then Yellowstone, and then Glacier, and then up the East Route through Calgary. We'll figure out the rest later. Have the 'Milepost' for the road.
We'll be towing our 23RS. TV is still TBD. We need to decide quick though. We currenlty have a V6 4Runner. We're not sure if we're going to attempt the trip with the V6 or make a last minute trade.
Sean, Paige, and Rachel


----------



## RCCL Cruisers (Apr 17, 2004)

My wife and I have been to Alaska four years ago before we had the trailer, we cheated a little bit and did it on a cruise. It is a beautiful place the scenery is stunning. If you get a chance you have to get to one of the many Glaciers as they will blow you away on their size. We parked beside Hubar Glacier, our cruise ship the vision was 13 stories high and it still towered above us. The other Enjoy yourself we hope to get back there in a couple of years. The other beauty is the wilderness unspoiled by civilization.

RCCL Cruisers action


----------



## TennTravelers (Oct 20, 2004)

Hi,
Everyone just an update, We are leaving Sat. June 11 now! Just a couple of days and we are on our way. action , Wow we just can't wait. We are lucky to be able to take off 2 months for this trip at our age 38, I also wanted to let everyone here know how helpfull outbackers has been. This place answered so many of our questions it was a God send as they say. 
Thanks alot
Jeff
Also we will be sure to let you know how it went when return!


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Have a wonderful Alaskan adventure! Be safe....and we'll look forward to the full report when you get back. Or better yet, update us along the way when you can. action


----------

